# Weekend trips to Salala/ Oman



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Are there any bus trips to Salala Oman that leave on Thursday night and return on Saturday Evening?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Presume you mean salalah in southern Oman? Well its 10-12 hours drive south of muscat and muscat's at least 4 hours from here so that would be some bus trip for a weekend away...

I think Oman air sometimes puts on direct flights from dxb but usually it means changing in muscat


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Highly recommended as a place to see prior to September if you can manage. The flights from oman air are usually like 1500 to 1600dirh round trip.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think Oman Air flies direct on certain days. There's a great hotel in Salalah that I can recommend


----------

